# EMT helps friends after Bear Attack



## Medic One (Jul 27, 2011)

This is a nice story of one of our Volunteer Explorers that was on vacation in Alaska that has only been certified for about 2 months.  He cared for several injured after bear attack.

Stories from several news outlets:

http://www.thedailywestport.co​m/news/westport-ems-training-h​elps-teen-after-bear-attack

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/video?id=8269954&syndicate=syndicate&section

http://www.news12.com/articleDetail.jsp?articleId=287608&position=1&news_type=news

http://www.necn.com/07/25/11/Connec...ng_newengland.html?blockID=543556&feedID=4206


----------



## awildstein (Jul 27, 2011)

That's quite the introduction to ems!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 27, 2011)

Judging by the news story I read it sounded like the kids involved had a fair amount of emergency medical knowledge. It sounded like one of them even knew enough to put an occlusive dressing over a sucking chest wound. Hats off to both the explorers and the folks that came to their aid. Hope they all make a full recovery.


----------



## bstone (Jul 27, 2011)

I think this effectively ends the under-18 EMT debate. That kid is awesome.


----------



## Medic One (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah pretty amazing...nothing like getting thrown into it with basically an MCI with no equipment, no street knowledge and being 16.

Our service is proud of him. He is expected home in a few days.


----------



## AK_SAR (Jul 29, 2011)

*The NOLS kids did well*

My first post.

For a more complete story about the bear attack, and aftermath, check out Craig Medred's article on Alaska Dispatch.  As a new member, EMTLife won't let me post links, until I have 5 or more posts.  

So...just google "Alaska Dispatch" and "Craig Medred" and "Alaska bear attack: NOLS kids were well-prepared for sow grizzly"

Craig has a couple of articles about the incident, the one with that title has some details about injuries and how they handled it in the field.  I think they did very well, under the circumstances.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 29, 2011)

*Link correction*

http://www.thedailywestport.com/news/westport-mom-proud-teen%E2%80%99s-actions-alaska

He is not an EMT, he is the equivalent of what Calif cals a "medical first responder", the level of EMS/first aid taught to law enforcement officers, CERT's, and in this case an Explorer Scout.

Done good.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 29, 2011)

bstone said:


> I think this effectively ends the under-18 EMT debate. That kid is awesome.



I'll argue this, and I am young. One case does not have a huge weight on the debate. It's like California EMS, the reason it is the way it is, is because they need to factor in the lowest common denominator.

With that said, this kid did a great job. His selfless actions deserve credit and respect.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 31, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'll argue this, and I am young. One case does not have a huge weight on the debate. It's like California EMS, the reason it is the way it is, is because they need to factor in the lowest common denominator.
> 
> With that said, this kid did a great job. His selfless actions deserve credit and respect.



+1 from someone else that is young. The n=1 study doesn't really prove much, especially considering the situation at hand. It's pretty awesome that he stayed behind to care for the wounded members of the group while the rest were evacuated.


----------

